# Fun Dog Show 9th June 2013 Bedfordshire



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

In conjunction with Sandy Carnival Committee 
(Please note the Carnival Parade will be the following weekend 15/06/2013)
To be held on the playing fields, Sunderland Road, Sandy SG19 1SB
Entries from 10.00 a.m.
Pedigree Judging (Ring 1) from 10.30 a.m. 
Novelty Judging (Ring 2) from 11.30 a.m.
Pedigree Classes £1 entry
Dogs do not have to be KC registered to enter
Classes not open to dogs that have won a CC RCC or JW
1. AV Puppy (6-12 months)
2. AV Junior (12-18 months)
3. AV Gundog
4. AV Pastoral/Working
5. AV Hound/Terrier
6. AV Toy/Utility
7. AV Veteran (7 years and over)
8. AV Open
Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show
Fun Classes £1 entry
9. Cutest Puppy (up to 12 months old)
10. Best Veteran (7 years and over)
11. Prettiest Bitch
12. Handsome Dog
13. Best Crossbreed
14. Child Handler (6 - 11 years old)
15. Child Handler (12 - 16 years old)
16. Adult Handler
17. Fancy Dress
18. Waggiest Tail
19. Best Condition
20. Best Rescue
21. Best Trick
22. Best Brace
23. Irish brace
24. Most Appealing Eyes
25. The Dog The Judge Would Like To Take Home
Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show

All Day Events
Obstacle Course * Scurry * Fastest Recall * Doggy Dash
Fastest Sausage Eater


----------



## LinnyBee (May 20, 2013)

What does an owner need to bring to enter? Do you need any vet documents or breeder information?

Many thanks!

Linny (newbie)


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi linnybee, I have nothing to do with this show, but you don't need to bring any paperwork with you to kennel club registered shows. For fun/companion shows, like this one, your dog doesn't need to be kennel club registered, you just enter on the day into the class you want to enter.

For open and championship shows, your dog would need to be kennel club registered and you would need to enter in advance. You can find lists of open and champ shows at Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information

You can just bring treats, poo bags, money ect


----------



## LinnyBee (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Dober! Sounds like fun, no pressure and good socialization for all.


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi LinnyBee
This is a fun dog show and very informal. Come along to the organiser's tent and fill in a simple entry form (your name, dogs name and which classes you want to enter). You will get a card with your competition number on it. When your class(es) are called take your dog into the ring and show the steward your number. If you enter the pedigree classes you will be asked to 'move' your dog. Most often you will need to run it in a triangle and then up and down for the judge to see how well it moves. If you place yourself so you are not first in line you will soon see what to do. If you are lucky enough to be placed you will be called into the centre of the ring where the rosettes are presented. A lot of people use these shows to gain ringcraft experience either for themselves or their dogs before going on to breed shows. Other people just enjoy the fun shows and never do anything else. There will be a number of people wearing black 'sit & stay' polo shirts so ask any of us for help if you don't understand anything. But do be warned, once you start going to these shows it can be addictive.


----------



## LinnyBee (May 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for the details! Seems I cannot attend this one but will be on the look out for others.
Linny


----------

